# craftsman LT4000 brake question



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ive got a craftsman LT4000 rider with a 15 h.p Kohler motor. The brakes dont work anymore and I was wondering who hard it would be to fix them myself. Im a Mech. engineer and have all the tools in the world but thought id ask the experts before I set aside some time for it. I see it has the "wet" type brakes but I dont really want to split the tranny to fix em. Dutch


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the sears model number of your riding mower?


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Model # is 917252600.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

On the left hand side of your tansaxle (left as you are sitting in the seat), there is a small disc brake assembly, it can be adjusted by the single nut in the center of the actuating lever. Turn the nut clockwise 1/4 to 1/2 turn and see if the brakes start working. 

It's possible the disc is stuck on the shaft and if so will have to be removed and the shaft cleaned. To remove the brake actuator there are two small bolts on each side of the plate.

You may also need to replace the brake pads (part number 799021). All service to the brakes can be performed without removing or tearing down the transaxle.

Your unit shows to have this TRANSAXLE Model 930-057 made by PEERLESS. You can look at an exploded view at Sears.com.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

The linkages I have go from the brake/clutch pedal, to the right side(as you sit on the mower) of the trans. and I dont see a disk at all on the left side. Here is the link I used to try and figure it out. It shows the linkage going right into the trans case. Dutch

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/retrieveSubComponentPartsAction.action?diagramPageId=00003&componentDescription=DRIVE&documentId=10035749&modelNumber=917252600&productCategoryId=1509200&brandId=0247&modelName=Lawn,%20Tractor&backToLink=Return%20to%20Sub%20Components


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My bad, I said left, but I meant right , if only you knew what I was thinking ... Oh well....

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...retrieve.action?modelNumber=930-057&pop=flush

This is your transaxle assembly, reference numbers 36 thru 46 pretty much covers the brake assembly, the only parts you might need would be 36.

Looks like there is a spring attached to the lever that operates the brake lever # 41 the spring should be attatched to a rod that runs up to the linkages attached to the clutch pedal.


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool, Thanks 30. Dutch


----------

